# New Wireless Router problem connecting to PS3



## Dylan__ (Jun 14, 2010)

Sooo, i bought a new wireless router for my ps3... works great in the morning i get it... then comes late afternoon and its connectiion is poor and it keeps dropping out. come late night and bingo good connection !

Now at 9:30 pm it is having more problems. I try connection and it says the access point is not found... i then go to the network settings on the ps3 and scan for "access points", i dont find it... i walk upstairs turn it off then on again and go back downstairs... it connects with 92% strength. i get online 2 minutes later it drops out! i scan for it again with network settings and nothing! i come up stairs turn it off then on... scan again... 85% strength... 2 minutes later nothing ;|

It's asif everytime i leave the router by itself a man comes along and places a big steel bowl over it >:|

It's a brand new PS3 slim and the router is a brand new ASUS router that was recommended to me by a friend... any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Go into the router's configuration and configure it for a fixed channel. It sounds like it's using automatic channel selection, which frequently causes this kind of issue.


----------



## Dylan__ (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok, how do i get to that page. Because when I type in my IP number (192.168.1.1) into the browser it asks me for a username and password, which I do not know.


----------



## Dylan__ (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok i figured out the username and password. (admin, admin). Now just gunna look around for the option to swap


----------



## Dylan__ (Jun 14, 2010)

[IMG=http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/5828/57096686.jpg][/IMG]

Any ideas ;S


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try channels 11 and then 6. See the attached graphic for other options.


----------



## Dylan__ (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope you dont have any viruses because i just virtually kissed you. <3

FIXED


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback, glad it worked out. :smile:


----------



## Crazyndn (Oct 16, 2012)

Alright.. same question. I have the ASUS RT-AC66R router and having the same issue. I switched it to direct channels and nothing. I've tried both the pre-shared key and my personal key and nothing seems to be working. Any ideas?

JP


----------

